# stillen intake smog approved?



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

i bought a stillen short ram and stillen "claims" they will pass smog test, but ive heard that from other intake manufactuers and it turned out to be false....i have a smog test coming up soon....so hopefully i wont have to change anything


----------



## ctwaley (Feb 3, 2007)

A scan tool should help you out for a quick emissions check..........


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

ctwaley said:


> A scan tool should help you out for a quick emissions check..........


lol what is that exactly...


----------



## ctwaley (Feb 3, 2007)

Nissan refers to them as a Generic Scan Tool (GST) which is an OBD2 scanner/reader which reads the computer module for the trouble codes when plugged in to the special adapter provided for it.......

They range in price from about $60+ and up into the hundreds of dollars.........Schuck's or AutoZone will read the codes for free, so let them know you're interested in the emissions reading......

Here's an inexpensive one I bought from Schucks (on sale), if you want to buy one, which shows the emissions: OBD II Code Reader


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

ctwaley said:


> Nissan refers to them as a Generic Scan Tool (GST) which is an OBD2 scanner/reader which reads the computer module for the trouble codes when plugged in to the special adapter provided for it.......
> 
> They range in price from about $60+ and up into the hundreds of dollars.........Schuck's or AutoZone will read the codes for free, so let them know you're interested in the emissions reading......
> 
> Here's an inexpensive one I bought from Schucks (on sale), if you want to buy one, which shows the emissions: OBD II Code Reader


 nice..ill be sure to stop by autozone today..hopefully it will pass


----------



## DP Sesay (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I should have bought stillen instead of vibrant as an intake. I bought vibrant at this website (Vibrant Cold Air Intake - Discount Prices on Vibrant Cold Air Intakes) because it fits my budget. But before buying a new intake, I would like to confirm if stillen's claims are true.


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

DP Sesay said:


> I think I should have bought stillen instead of vibrant as an intake. I bought vibrant at this website (Vibrant Cold Air Intake - Discount Prices on Vibrant Cold Air Intakes) because it fits my budget. But before buying a new intake, I would like to confirm if stillen's claims are true.



well ill get it checked this weekend, my cars at the dealers right now hopefully ill get it back and ill let you guys know


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

well an update to those intrested, STILLEN IS TRUE TO THEIR CLAIM, and their intakes are smog approved, i kind noticed the connection to the O2 sensor..so GET A STILLEN


----------

